# 2014 210.52(g)(1)



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

In a CE class today, this came up with two different interpretations. What say you?

1) A duplex receptacle satisfies the requirement for a 2-car garage because there are two places to plug in making it 2 receptacles on one yoke.

2) The code is asking for a "receptacle outlet" per car space, and looking at the definitions of "receptacle outlet" and "receptacle" there will take 2 duplex receptacles to satisfy this requirement.

If someone with the capability could post 210.52(G)(1) from the 2014 NEC please (pretty please  ) along with the definitions of "receptacle" and "receptacle outlet". Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here you go



> (1) Garages. In each attached garage and in each detached
> garage with electric power. The branch circuit supplying
> this receptacle(s) shall not supply outlets outside of the
> garage. At least one receptacle outlet shall be installed for
> each car space.





> Receptacle. A receptacle is a contact device installed at the
> outlet for the connection of an attachment plug. A single
> receptacle is a single contact device with no other contact
> device on the same yoke. A multiple receptacle is two or
> ...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This issue came up in Raleigh a year ago, I believe and they said there should be no reason why a duplex installed right between each space should not be compliant. Of course, it is an authority having jurisdiction call.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Personally I think this is a ridiculous code especially because the reasoning I hear if for car chargers. Well, how many 120v car chargers have you seen? I have yet to install one and if you have 2 cars with chargers I bet the 2- duplexes would never hold if they were on the same circuit


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

deleted


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Personally I think this is a ridiculous code especially because the reasoning I hear if for car chargers. Well, how many 120v car chargers have you seen? I have yet to install one and if you have 2 cars with chargers I bet the 2- duplexes would never hold if they were on the same circuit


The instructor made the point (which we all agreed with) that someone buying a house with a 2-car garage is not going to be satisfied with 1 duplex receptacle, so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> The instructor made the point (which we all agreed with) that someone buying a house with a 2-car garage is not going to be satisfied with 1 duplex receptacle, so it really doesn't matter.


Some houses are spec and they usually get the minimum so it may matter. There is no home owner to say add a few just the builder who is trying to make a buck.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*Update*

I received this from the department of insurance rep (in NC, the dept of insurance is the final authority for the state).

Hi Louis,

We looked at this issue and referred to the definition of an outlet which is a single point, with representatives of NFPA Code Panels. Therefore the requirement is that there be a receptacle “outlet” for each car space by definition. If there are 2 car spaces then 2 separate receptacle outlets would be required, one at each space. The idea is to have one available at each space, to have only 1 receptacle, either duplex or single, required is not a change and would not guarantee that it would be in that car space.

We also looked at the idea that one receptacle would be difficult to get centered in the middle of 2 spaces many times and the AHJ would not accept that. We have no authority to restrict what some instructors teach, only the interpretation of the Code.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, guess you went to the final authority , just short of God Lou.....:thumbup: , they should redo their logo to hold a little NEC>>>>
:whistling2:









~CS~


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The 2017 is likely going to require a receptacle outlet be installed in each "bay"....now we will have to have a definition of "bay"


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well, how many 120v car chargers have you seen?


I thought that EVs come with 5-15 plugs for their 120v chargers? Nothing to install.

There are a few scenarios where I see an outlet it is needed. The first is when you have a visitor with an electric car and they need a charge to get home. The second is that someone buys a used electric car and doesn't realize what they got themselves into.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought that all of the EVs had a built in charger that works on standard 120 volt 15 amp supplies?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Stuff said:


> I thought that EVs come with 5-15 plugs for their 120v chargers? Nothing to install.
> 
> There are a few scenarios where I see an outlet it is needed. The first is when you have a visitor with an electric car and they need a charge to get home. The second is that someone buys a used electric car and doesn't realize what they got themselves into.


Look at the cord. It has a 120V male end but it comes with a variety of adapters. One of the adapters is a 50 amp male plug- same as a Range I believe


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I thought that all of the EVs had a built in charger that works on standard 120 volt 15 amp supplies?


Yes but you may have to wait 2 or 3 days for a full charge


----------

